# Motta 58mm tamper, convex base wooden handle



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tamper offered as a "pay it forward" and will leave it up to you if you wish to make a small donation to the forum.

I will post to you at no cost to yourself on the basis that when you upgrade or cease to use, you offer it back to another forum member on the same basis,who may need to ditch the plastic one they struggling with

Unable to upload photo's using forum uploader (?)but is this one but dark wood:

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-58mm-curved-base-tamper-black.html

John


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

john

did not realize it was a curved base - the one i ordered is flat Motta 58mm wood

if its ok with you - could i try it with the understanding i will offer the one i dont prefer back on the forum - under the same conditions

no prob if you prefer it to go elsewhere

john


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice little tamper, I have the curved one for my Classic.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Nice little tamper, I have the curved one for my Classic.


yes - i ordered a 58mm 'flat' ---- but now thinking the curved gets good reviews


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If Yardbent hasn't claimed it, I'd love to try it.

I think my tamper must be 57mm and just doesn't quite work for me.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Right then.

As was originally offered to Yardbent will send on to him as also the first to respond on this open offer so think that fair(?)

Timmyjj21 looks like you may win out either way once Yardbent trials, keep an eye out on this section.

John (Yardbent) as already have your address for the beans may bulk up if ok.

Regards all

John


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

All good. I will keep an eye out!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

johnealey said:


> John (Yardbent) as already have your address for the beans may bulk up if ok...........Regards all.............John


ok - thanks a lot


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> All good. I will keep an eye out!


 @timmyjj21

hi

I've talked this through with john

as you were second in-line, once I've had a chance to compare, I'll post you the 'spare' tamper

please PM me your *name and address*


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ooh Lovely! Thanks. I can then put my spare tamper on the forum for the next person and continue the chain.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

This ^^ is what makes this forum a very special place.









John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From one John to another John.

Very nice gesture @johnealey ?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> From one John to another John.
> 
> Very nice gesture @johnealey 


not only 'very nice' but generous too - in addition to the virtually new 58mm tamper

John included generous samples of 'Hasbean Jabberwocky' and 'RAVE Fudge' for me to try......









together with some spare valved bags to divide up my 1kg of Rocko Mountain

bloody brilliant -- what a forum..







...... so I just sent £5 to the Forum in thanks


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Ooh Lovely! Thanks. I can then put my spare tamper on the forum for the next person and continue the chain.


hi Tim

well I've tried both flat and convex

frankly i dont see much difference - but i dont have a naked portafilter to see the flow

but i'll stick with the convex and try to improve my technique - £5 donated to Forum

so the *Motto 58mm flat wood-handle* is packed - i'll post in the morning - so may be Saturday.?

i only bought it a few weeks ago - so mint

to quote johnearly

Tamper offered as a "pay it forward" and will leave it up to you if you wish to make a small donation to the forum.

I will post to you at no cost to yourself on the basis that when you upgrade or cease to use, you offer it back to another forum member on the same basis,.......

enjoy.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks John! Look forward to having a play with it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Tamper recieved! Thanks!

It arrived just a few hours before I head to Sicily for the weekend, so no chance to have a play. Interestingly it looks to be the same size as my current one, but mine is convex with a red handle...and that red handle is going to be hard to give up...


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> ........, but mine is convex with a red handle...and that red handle is going to be hard to give up...


swop handles...?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

And luckily the handles are compatable! With a few days of comparison I quite like the flat base. Thanks John!

So now up for offer is an *unbranded* convex 58mm tamper with dark wood handle.

Free postage to the first person who indicates a desire and need for such a device.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Now claimed and gone to @DNA


----------

